# looking for light load for 30-06



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm looking for a load for 30-06 that would compare close to a 110 gr. hollow point in 270 win. Does not have to be 110 gr, just something that will perform about the same.

The 110 gr. Spire HP from Hornady in my 270 win. is awesome on deer.Depending on where you hit,the whole bullet usually never makes it all the way through.That tells me the animal is absorbing all that bullet's energy.They never get away!

I zero at 200 yds.This makes it 1.5 high at 100 and 6 in. low at 300.Is there anything that will match or come close to these stats in 30-06?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I know hornady makes a 125 gr spire point for the 30 cal. I have shot them on deer and they have worked well.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

when i had young siblings gettnig ready to hunt, i set up one of my '06's for him to use, i loaded a 150 gr. with 46 gr of.... i forget, 4064, or 4061.... something like that, anyways it chronographed at about 2300 fps. it made it kick lightly enough for an 11 year old to handle and grouped under 2 inches..
i reccomend staying with a heavier bullet like the 150 and backing off with the fps....


----------

